# В.Зубицкий-Посвящение Пьяццолле



## лена

люди,очень нужна партитура В.Зубицкий-Посвящение Астору Пьяццолле,не концерт,а отдельная пьеса,и желательно для народного. вот мыло [email protected] :biggrin:


----------



## larik-sharik

Елена у нас есть партитура для народного оркестра только первая часть концерта Зубицкого, мы ее играем только одну часть!Если вас заинтересует могу вам отправить на мыло!


----------



## лена

Спасибо большое,но мне нужна партитура не концерта..)) а отдельного произведения!! :accordion:


----------



## Pavel Shamatura

ну вообще это произведение -отрывки из концерта,так что возьмите партитуру концерта и вырежте оттуда что надо.вот и всё!


----------



## лена

Да нет не скажите, концерт и отдельная пьеса не одно и тоже(мне больше нравится второе) и меня проинформировали,что именно она появилась раньше концерта и позже с неё был написан концерт т.к Зубицкому надо было на конкурсе концерт сыграть... Но.. хотя.. от партитуры первой части не отказалась бы.. вот моё мыло: [email protected] заранее спасибо!


----------



## лена

Буду благодарна за любую информацию о том,где можно найти эту ценную партитуру!..


----------



## blackimp

Лена, попроси у Данилыча


----------



## лена

а я спрашивала... тю-тю!!)) её днём с огнём не найдёшь!думаю,только у самого автора найдётся..


----------



## grigoriys

некоторые руководители оркестров инструментуют это произведение, исходя из технических возможностей и состава своего оркестра, такую партитуру можно отыскать. И маловероятно, что Зубицкий САМ инструментовал эту пьесу для оркестра НАРОДНЫХ инструментов


----------



## Jupiter

У автора точно не найдётся... Согласен с grigoriys, ишите. Начните с Ютубе-* там куча исполнителей играет это произведение. Есть и народные оркестры. Обращайтесь прямо к рук.коллектива. Могу дать зацепку: в Барнауле,фестваль /конкурс Либертанго, там его играл народный оркестр. Сайт : http://www.libertango.org.ru/


----------



## лена

Спасибо огромное за помощь,но ОНИ ИГРАЮТ ПЕРВУЮ ЧАСТЬ КОНЦЕРТА!)) согласна,что записи для народного у автора вряд ли найдёшь,но переделать с какой-нибудь другой мне труда не составит!главное,чтоб была партитура именно отдельного произведения которое звучит так http://vkontakte.ru/video17089301_140153303 , это сольно..))


----------



## Jupiter

Я поговорю с Владимиром Даниловичем- если у него есть на оркестр набранное в компе,то пошлёт мне.Знаю точно,что есть с фо-но.Он с супругой это записал а я в Чехии помог сделать компакт диск на роздачу в этом году в Ланчиано как подарки участникам. Если нет набраных,то в июле я буду у него в Пезаро и откопирую.Не думал,что есть проблемы с нотами этого концерта...


----------



## IlyaKop

Елена. можете скинуть Посвящение Пьяццолле отдельным произведением-- очень хочу поиграть)) на майл [email protected] 
зарание спасибо! :hi:


----------



## eXi

Если у кого есть поделитесь пожалуйсто партитурой отдельного произведения Посвящения для народного оркестра с баяном. Заранее спасибо. [email protected]


----------



## mosalekc

*eXi*
Посмотрите здесь: http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/topic_2760/last#post-14351


----------



## imperial--ss

Здравстуйте. Буду признателен, если Вы мне вышлите на почту партитуру для ОРНИ посвящение Пьяццолле. [email protected]


----------



## белка

ищу ноты зубицкий посвящение астору пьяццолле кому не трудно вышлите на [email protected]


----------



## ivankarpovich

Ребята, пользуйтесь поиском: Piazzolla


----------



## dimonzidan

Доброго времени суток, а у кого то может быть найдётся это произведение для камерного с ф-но, плюс баян? Если есть можно вот сюда буду очень признателен [email protected]


----------

